
Company Denies its Robots Feed on the Dead  - vaksel
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/07/company-denies-its-robots-feed-on-the-dead/
======
dpifke
Best quote ever:

"We completely understand the public’s concern about futuristic robots feeding
on the human population, but that is not our mission," stated Harry Schoell,
Cyclone’s CEO

~~~
dave_au
Then who's mission is it?

------
lallysingh
This is pretty much the best press release I've ever seen in my life.

On a much less apocalyptic note, there is some great lawnbot potential here. A
robot that cuts your grass and eats it for fuel sounds pretty good to me.

~~~
kirubakaran
You mean like a goat, that also gives you milk and love?

~~~
tomjen
Chickens are better for that purposes, since their excrements are some of the
best fertilizer around. They also smell better than the goat.

~~~
ErrantX
they have an annoying tendancy to destroy/tear up the grass though.

------
sachinag
Yeah, I'd like to see them get a cadaver and _prove_ that their robots don't
feast on the dead. I don't trust a corporation farther than I can throw it.
And I can only throw a dead body about four feet.

------
tjic
I note that iRobot, Boston Dynamics and other robotics firms have _not_ yet
denied that _their_ robots feed on the dead.

 _What are they hiding?_

------
dkokelley
How much energy can a robot extract from biomass? I remember hearing about a
similar technology a few years back, but the process didn't recover the energy
used to gather it.

------
RK
How bout SlugBot, that runs on the garden slugs it catches? (from Wired 2001):

[http://www.wired.com/gadgets/miscellaneous/news/2001/10/4715...](http://www.wired.com/gadgets/miscellaneous/news/2001/10/47156)

~~~
aarongough
Wow. I hadn't seen that before... That is actually quite scary!

------
mattmaroon
Plants are a gateway biomass. One minute you're snacking on some grass
clippings, then before you know it you're eating whole families alive.

------
trafficlight
Well, it worked in the Matrix.

